# 40G breeder set up questions



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm setting up another tank (36"x18"x16"). I've never set up such a small tank before as a permanent setup. I'm thinking of going with a shelldweller (possibly multis), a calvus and maybe a juli marlieri (gombe).

Would it work if I had an adult calvus with the other species being juvies or sub-adults? I know I can get one and really like the look of the ones my LFS has.

I'd also like to have 5-6 synodontis lucippinis if I can find them. Would that be too overstocked?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

An adult calvus will probably eat any fry the multies produce and may even harass the adults though I haven't tried that combination. Most of my shellies are in species only tanks though my 48" 33 long tanks also have Cyprochromis and they do well with shellies.

Why not try calvus and lucipinnis? I found the lucipinnis to frisky for the smaller shellies.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Deeda said:


> Why not try calvus and lucipinnis? I found the lucipinnis to frisky for the smaller shellies.


Thanks for your post Dee! That sounds like a good option if I can find lucipinnis. If I went this route could I stock anything with them? I'd love to have some caudopunctatus and maybe a leleupi. I've never seen caudopunctatus around where I live though.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never kept leleupi so can't recommend them. I have/had caudopunctatus and love them, pretty fish and use the whole tank but again I've never mixed other fish with them.

The 40B is sort of an odd size to combine shellies and the larger tangs because of the 36" length. The Julidochromis marlieri 'gombe' are on the smaller size and might become a meal by the adult calvus.

Are you just looking locally or considering online?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've kept gombe with calvus, but not both in a 36" tank.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been reading about leleupi and how aggressive they can be. Probably won't include them.

I'd be willing to buy online but being in Canada, the choices can be a bit more limited. Feel free to PM if you have some recommendations for places to buy from.

If I went with a juvie calvus would it work okay with the other choices I'm considering (synodontis, caudopunctatus and maybe a small juli)?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a fan of keeping singles in a tank, it just doesn't seem natural to me but again just my opinion.

What about trying a trio or quad of calvus and lucipinnis? I know calvus are pricey as adults, especially considering the length of time it takes to grow them up. Which ones does your local shop have in stock?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

IIRC my LFS has black congo calvus juvies and adults. I can probably also get some wild caught gold head compressiceps online.

You're probably right about keeping singles. The only time I've ever done it was when I had my 110G set up as a CA tank. It was my least favorite set-up.

Calvus/compressiceps and lucipinnis may be the way to go. I know of an online source that I can get both from.

Thanks for your help.

Now I just need to get the stand and get the tank set up. The empty 40 breeder is sitting on the dining table (I've been warned it needs to be off by this weekend. It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Singles do tend to be a pain in breeding Tang tanks, they typically just end up being disruptive.

Alto calvus won't eat adult multifasciatus, or really anything beyond smaller fry, nor will they eat any Julidochromis over half an inch. (Had them together many times.)

In a 40 breeder, I would go with the two species... probably multis and Gombe... I might get a small school of something to swim around the tank, some rainbowfish, dwarf neon rainbows or something like that.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

zimmy said:


> I'm setting up another tank (36"x18"x16"). I've never set up such a small tank before as a permanent setup. I'm thinking of going with a shelldweller (possibly multis), a calvus and maybe a juli marlieri (gombe).


I have the same size 40G breeder tank with almost the same choice of fish: multies, comps (instead of calvus) and dwarf julies. It's been going on for 12 months, and the multies and julies have been breeding.

I used to have synodontis (not sure whether petricola or lucipinnis) in this tank and after I removed them, I saw more and more fry 

I'm also convinced that I'll have a whole lot more fry if there's no comps in this tank either.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Al. I've looked at your 40G thread a few times and was one of the reasons I originally thought of going this route. Your tanks are great! How many multis, julis and comps did you start with?

I'm also thinking of planting some vallisneria (a small type) in the back of corner of the tank but have heard shelldweller sand digging will not give it a chance. Anyone had success with that?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

zimmy said:


> I'm also thinking of planting some vallisneria (a small type) in the back of corner of the tank but have heard shelldweller sand digging will not give it a chance. Anyone had success with that?


Put them in a pot... hide the pot behind some pebbles. I actually use potting soil (chemical free), and then cover the soil with sand to prevent it from floating in the tank. Plants grow like crazy with this method.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

zimmy said:


> Thanks Al. I've looked at your 40G thread a few times and was one of the reasons I originally thought of going this route. Your tanks are great! How many multis, julis and comps did you start with?
> 
> I'm also thinking of planting some vallisneria (a small type) in the back of corner of the tank but have heard shelldweller sand digging will not give it a chance. Anyone had success with that?


Welcome and thanks Zimmy.

I started with:
- 8 multies which turned out to be all males because the breeder gave me the biggest ones he had. So I added 4 females.
- 6 julies. 1 jumped out of the tank. 2 were banished and rehomed. 
- 4 comps. Only 2 left: 1 bigger and 1 smaller, I assumed they're male and female because they were from the same brood.

I saw one of member here (or perhaps at ShellDwellers.com) has vallisneria in her shellie tank. Try searching username Lorax.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Fogelhund, that's a great suggestion. I have some soil left over from a high tech planted tank I had set up at one point. Maybe I'll use that and then cover it up with sand.

Al was the reduction in comps due to deaths or rehoming?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Deaths. I bought them less than 3/4". Perhaps they were too small. From total 12 comps in 2 separate tanks, only these 2 left.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund my fish dig up the pots right down to the bottom and I end up with a mashup of substrate and have to throw the whole mess away. I tried covering with substrate and fairly large pebbles as well.

Worst result was me using brown fluorite with PFS. Better with black fluorite chunky and black fluorite sand, but still digging and mixing.

Does this work for you with fish other than shellies?


----------

